# The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly (not necessarily in that order)



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I figured it was time for an update. It's been a while since my last surgery and I was so wiped out afterwards, that I never really posted an update. 

Surgery went very well. Of all of the scenarios we were up against, I ended up with the easiest of all. UNBELIEVABLY EASY! I was in surgery about 30 minutes. A mere fraction of what my surgeon expected. When I awoke from the procedure, I felt great! No nausea, in a good mood . . . And guess what? My non-day-surgery operation, turned into a day surgery! I did so well that my surgeon wrote discharge papers. 

Unfortunately, George had other intentions.  George, as some of you know, is what I call my heart. George has had two arrests during my lifetime, so sometimes he and I don't quite get along. Apparently this was one of those times that George was going to act a fool. As I was changing into my clothes, waiting for the nurse to remove my IV and electrodes, discharge papers and prescriptions IN Witch Hazel's hands, George decided to wig out. In comes the nurse and an anesthesiologist (not the one from my surgery). After a brief discussion, the anesthesiologist revoked my Get Out of Jail Free card, contacted my surgeon, and off to the Telemetry Unit I went. I was there a total of 3 days. My potassium had dropped a good deal and I had multiple potassium drips. In all honesty, I'm glad the anesthesiologist intervened as I chalked up George's antics to those that I have periodically. I would have left the hospital without a doubt if it were up to me. Good thing I didn't.

My foot is pointing more so in the right direction now, although I don't feel like it's 100% where it should be. I think once I'm able to remove this funky apparatus I'll be able to judge it better. I can say this, whatever the direction it is now, it's a HUGE improvement from before. 

My last check-up went well. My ortho (surgeon) told I should be able to get up and be "stomping around on that thing" in four weeks. Up until a few days ago, I didn't feel hopeful about that. Something just wasn't right, but I couldn't put my finger on it.  My "follow through" when trying to move my foot/leg was severely lacking. I could get to a certain point, then I'd have to pick up my foot and move it. It wasn't a smooth motion at all. 

Then, Monday night I had an epiphany. Pardon the grossness, but it is what it is. I decided Monday evening that I'm done with pooping in a bucket! I used my walker (as I can't support my weight on my leg yet) and went to my own restroom in my house - first time since April 7th. It wasn't until I was in my bathroom trying to get my leg comfortable between the toilet and cat's litter box that my foot slid way forward in my boot. When I got up I was able to complete a full step. So, I just left my foot in that position instead of pulling my foot back to where it hit the heal mark in the boot. Apparently this boot is WAY too big. I'm SUPER excited! One step closer to walking on my own and building my leg muscle and stamina up. Every time I go to the restroom I notice it gets easier and I get a little faster. 

I need to get Pixie Frog and her friend to clear the doorway to my kitchen so my walker will fit through and then I can go in my kitchen. (Something as simple as a trashcan by my fridge can keep me from being able to go in there.) My mother, Witch Hazel, bought a stool for me so I can sit in there when I get tired. Sometimes I get in places that George decides he's not ready to leave from. I've gone in the kitchen once and made instant mashed potatoes with the help of PF handing me the supplies I need. Not what I'm used to doing, but it's a start! And I'm SUPER excited! I can also make my way to my dining table now. 

I still get tired easy since I have this heart issue and haven't been active for months, but I know it'll get better with each time I move from one place to the other. I have more hope now than I did on Monday. I honestly feel like I really may be up and at 'em before the end of summer. 

In the meantime, I have a new "lap project". pmpknqueen has graciously been making and sharing potion labels and a fairly new member, VampyTink has already created jars and bottles and shared photos. One of the containers is for Squid Ink and has an amusing squid perched atop the lid. At my first glance I chuckled a great deal and actually had to Google photos of a squid to see if that is really how they look.  And I must say, it's pretty accurate. So now I'm working on creating a squid out of clay for my bottle/jar of Squid Ink. Hopefully with the help of the photos I downloaded from Google I can make mine look not so much like a phallic symbol. If you haven't seen pmpknqueen's labels, do take a look. They are really great.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/102119-apothecary-jar-labels.html

I've also added about 15 or so photos to the Spooky Treats & Eats group. No new recipes, as these are mainly cookies and cupcakes. You can use whatever cookie or cupcake recipe you choose. It's the decorating that does it for these Halloween goodies!

And last, but not least, I've been researching options for Halloween invites. I'm wanting to do something 3-D, boxed or keepsake-ish. Aside from Pixie Frog's annual Monster Ball, I'm having my first annual Witch's Tea Party. I'm so excited! I'm also thinking of doing some kind of munchy thing for my neighbors this year when I put up my decorations. Last year I had 5 families on my street migrate to my house while I was decorating and they all pitched in without my request. We had so much fun! Moms, dads, toddlers, tween and teens - all laughing, decorating, enjoying each other's company. I couldn't have done it without them.

After figuring out this week what was wrong with my ability to follow through with a step, I feel so hopeful that I'll be walking unassisted by the end of summer. Hobby Lobby, Michael's, Party City, Goodwill, Dollar Tree - LOOK OUT!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Glad things are looking up for you. Sounds like you have some stuff to keep you occupied during your convalescence too.
Be well!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you so much! The support and well wishes I have gotten from members here at the forum has been heartwarming. I honestly believe, 100%, that this has helped in my progress and most definitely with my sanity! On the down-side, trolling the forum, tutorials, pictures, etc., all this time has more than quadrupled my "to-do" list.  But I'll get there . . . one step at a time!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Simply thrilled to hear the surgery was short and successful! I know you will be up and at 'em in no time! Think spooky thoughts and creepy things shall come! 

Take care friend! *


----------

